
Futuristic hotels for business travelers in China and Japan - jelliclesfarm
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/futuristic-hotels-for-business-travelers-in-china-and-japan/
======
jelliclesfarm
I feel like the first wave of futuristic tech will appear as tourist novelties
or consumer facing. Like robots and self driving vehicles or holograms etc.

Personal opinion in related field: I have been waiting for Ag robots for over
5 years now. I don’t think it will ever come out as an industry because of
existing competition in a hyper optimized sector. It will first be consumer
facing and small scale. The costs are too daunting for large Ag bots.

I believe that the same would be true for other future tech.

